# Too Hot to Seed



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

A while back, I filled a hole in a lawn and seeded. Customer went in the hospital and it never got watered. Grass didn't grow. Now we are heading into hot weather and I don't expect the grass to start groing again until the fall. It got me wondering. What do you do if you have to rip up turf in the middle of July? Throw some seed down and blame Mother Nature when it doesn't grow? Water the crap out of it? Leave it bare for 2 months?

What if you have to rip up a lawn in the middle of January?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

instock said:


> A while back, I filled a hole in a lawn and seeded. Customer went in the hospital and it never got watered. Grass didn't grow. Now we are heading into hot weather and I don't expect the grass to start groing again until the fall. It got me wondering. What do you do if you have to rip up turf in the middle of July? Throw some seed down and blame Mother Nature when it doesn't grow? Water the crap out of it? Leave it bare for 2 months?
> 
> What if you have to rip up a lawn in the middle of January?


Somebody has to own the duty to keep it watered. 

You could put down some kind of contractor blend seed that grows in anything. Our neighbor had their yard dug up in late august during a heat spell for weeks on end. Seed and straw, no watering and the stuff still grew like heck. (The trouble now is that it's the ugliest lawn on the block that won't stop growing...some sort of warm season grass.)


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> (The trouble now is that it's the ugliest lawn on the block that won't stop growing...some sort of warm season grass.)


Reminds me of a story my buddy in the UK tells. An American tourist was floored by the gorgeous lawn at some famous castle, and asked the gardener, "How do you get it to such a state of perfection?"

"Well, you start 400 years ago..."


----------



## BenTaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

instock said:


> What do you do if you have to rip up turf in the middle of July? Throw some seed down and blame Mother Nature when it doesn't grow? Water the crap out of it? Leave it bare for 2 months?
> 
> What if you have to rip up a lawn in the middle of January?


In Idaho we place sod during the summer when it's too hot to seed. In the winter it's covered in snow so I've never had to deal with that.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

You cut the sod and roll it and put it on the side. Replace your divots like in golf.


----------

